
“Swarm intelligence' lets average people outperform experts – TechRepublic - divebomb
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-artificial-swarm-intelligence-uses-people-to-make-better-predictions-than-experts/
======
Cortexia
Check out the Swarm Intelligence's prediction on the election:
[http://unanimous.ai/goodperson/](http://unanimous.ai/goodperson/)

Very interesting way to view public sentiment.

------
DaedelusArcher
Great to see an alternative to sequential polling being used to gauge group
sentiment.

